# Force Fetch Needed



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I have a 10 month old Chocolate Male and am in need of a Pro trainer to put him through FF. Ideally one that is in need of some fabrication work in trade or partial trade. I am a competent novice trainer but not comfortable with FF. I own Widow Maker Boats and fab, we can build just about anything you can think of from bird launchers all the way to dog trailers and custom boats.

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats
8017256507


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Wish I had room and time Chuck.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Shoot out a note to Sprig Kennels, he is usually in this forum, when i was up seeing my pups mom, he was saying he was getting into boating this year, he might need some boat work, and he is a good dude


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Wish I had room and time Chuck.


He said he wanted a PRO trainer. :mrgreen:


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I should have chosen my words better, a very accomplished trainer pro or not would be great and TS fits right into that category. 

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish I had room Chuck, I will be putting a pup through FF soon myself, if you are going to do one, why not two? Just no room to keep him.... need to work towards one of your boats somehow.

I can attest for Chuck's work, he made me some wingers last year and they are top notch! Just dont need any more.

The best out there is Steve Shaver. Hope that helps


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Steve Shaver is the best local guy I've ever seen. Before you pick a trainer go to their house and watch a few of their dogs work. Anyone involved in the local dog clubs has nothing but good to say about Steve. I think he goes by labradawg on here and on www.utahbirddogs.com


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I spoke with Steve the other day. Seems top notch for sure.

Glad to hear the flyers are doing a great job and thanks for the kind words.

Chuck


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have some names for ya if Steve can't fit you in... First would be Jason Wilde, by far one of the best. He is in Northern Utah but there is a long list I think. Randel Bennet in Roosevelt, Tyce .. Flightscanceled on here. And Mike Wies but he is in Colorado.

I have had dogs FF by all of them but Mike in Co. but have competed and judge many of his dogs.

if ya need some help send me a PM I can get ya some contact info


----------

